# ممكن تتكلم من تليفونك من غير ما الرصيد يخلص



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*
النهاردة جايب ليكم خبر  هايل ممكن تتكلم من تليفونك من غير مارصيد يخلص ابداا
بس الاول واهم حاجة انك  تتبع الخطوات الاتية بكل دقة واهتماماولا
1 /انزع الشريحم من الموبايل
2 /ضع  الشريحة تحت الشمس لمدة 5دقائق فى جو جميل وخلى الشريحة الجزء الذهبى فى الشمس
3  /بعد ذلك خلي الشريحة نص يوم داخل البيت في جو جاف ( نسبة الرطوبة لا تتعدى 20%  )
4 /ضع الشريحة في الثلاجة لمدة خمس ساعات
5 /بمجرد إخراج الشريحة من  الثلاجة ضعها في كوب ماء ساخن مدة 3 دقائق
6 /اترك الشريحة لتجف في الهواء الجاف  ( لا تجففها بقطعة قماش )
7 / واخيـر



ضع الشريحة في الموبايل  وارفع سماعة الهاتف الأرضي واتكلم زي ما انت عايز وإن شاء الله رصيدك يفضل زي ما هو  وربنا يعوض عليك في الشريحة
مع تحيات واحد مجرب قبلك
منقول
*​


----------



## النهيسى (8 نوفمبر 2009)

هههههههههههه

رووووووعه
شكرا جدا


مقلب حلو​


----------



## بنت المسيح (8 نوفمبر 2009)

وكدة الشريحة تضرب ويبقى خسرت الشريحة والرصيد
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
لا بجد مقلب حلو اوى


----------



## jesus_love_mon (8 نوفمبر 2009)

وياتري مين الي ضحك عليك وعمل فيك كده


----------



## JOJE (8 نوفمبر 2009)

هههههههههههه
 فكره بردو 
  نعملها مقلب في العيال
 مرسيه علي الموضوع


----------



## بنت كلوج (8 نوفمبر 2009)

هههههههههه مقلب ممتاز.. شكراااااا يا روووكا ربنا يباركك


----------



## twety (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*طب بس اشوفوووووووووووفك*
*الجمعه قربت برضه *
*وهعمل عملى المقلب ده فيكى بقى*
*هههههههههه*


----------



## نفرتاري (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههه
يا نهار ابيض
طب من جرب فيكى
واهه مشوف النتيجة
ههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا قمر
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## twety (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*ايوة يا نفرتارى انا هجربلكوا*
*بس اشوفها بس*
*وهقولكوا على النتيجه ههههههههههه*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (9 نوفمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههه لا فكرة حلوة هجربها فة شريحة روكا واقلوكم ههههههههههههه


----------



## HappyButterfly (9 نوفمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههه
معلومات رائعة الحقيقة بجد افتدينى 
ميرسى لك كتير يا روكا
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## tasoni queena (10 نوفمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههه

وبعد ما ناخده من الشمس نحطه فى الموبايل

ونرمى الموبايل بالبطارية​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 يناير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> هههههههههههه​
> 
> رووووووعه
> شكرا جدا​
> ...


* هههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 يناير 2010)

بنت المسيح قال:


> وكدة الشريحة تضرب ويبقى خسرت الشريحة والرصيد
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لا بجد مقلب حلو اوى


* هههههههههههههههههه*
*اي خدعة يا بنت المسيح:t30::t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 يناير 2010)

jesus_love_mon قال:


> وياتري مين الي ضحك عليك وعمل فيك كده


*محدش طبعا يقدر يعملها معايا:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 يناير 2010)

JOJE قال:


> هههههههههههه
> فكره بردو
> نعملها مقلب في العيال
> مرسيه علي الموضوع


* ههههههههههههه*
*اهو بتستفادوا من مواضيعي:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 يناير 2010)

بنت كلوج قال:


> هههههههههه مقلب ممتاز.. شكراااااا يا روووكا ربنا يباركك


*ههههههههههههه*
*اي خدمة:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 يناير 2010)

twety قال:


> *طب بس اشوفوووووووووووفك*
> *الجمعه قربت برضه *
> *وهعمل عملى المقلب ده فيكى بقى*
> *هههههههههه*


*هههههههههههههه*
*ولا تقدري تعملي حاجة وانتي عارفة كده كويس:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 يناير 2010)

نفرتاري قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> *يا نهار ابيض*
> *طب من جرب فيكى*
> *واهه مشوف النتيجة*
> ...


 
*محدش يا بت جرب فيا *
*قال جرب قال:smil8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 يناير 2010)

twety قال:


> *ايوة يا نفرتارى انا هجربلكوا*
> *بس اشوفها بس*
> *وهقولكوا على النتيجه ههههههههههه*


 
*احنا قولنا ايه مش هتقدري :t30::t30::t30::t30::t30:*​


----------



## طحبوش (14 يناير 2010)

ربنا يسامحك 
كنت فاكر بجد ...........!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 يناير 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه لا فكرة حلوة هجربها فة شريحة روكا واقلوكم ههههههههههههه


* هههههههههههه*
*روكا مش بتمشي بشريحة روكا بتمشي بعدة:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 يناير 2010)

didi adly قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> معلومات رائعة الحقيقة بجد افتدينى
> ميرسى لك كتير يا روكا
> المسيح معك ويباركك


* ههههههههههههههههه*
*طب كويس يلا بقي طبقي عملي:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 يناير 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> وبعد ما ناخده من الشمس نحطه فى الموبايل​
> 
> ونرمى الموبايل بالبطارية​


* هههههههههههههههه*
*وتوتة توتة باظ الموبايل بالسحتوتة:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 يناير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> ربنا يسامحك
> كنت فاكر بجد ...........!!!!!!!!!!!!


* تعيش وتاخد غيرها:t30:*​


----------



## androw2000 (14 يناير 2010)

*انت متاكد من الكلام دة *
*وكان اية حصل الشريحة اشتغلت ولا اتحرقت *
*والتليفون كان كويس ولا باظ*
*هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Mary Gergees (14 يناير 2010)

*هههههههههههههه
فكره جامداااا اوووووى يا روكا
وواضح انك مجربه وواثقه فى النتيجه
هههههه
ميرررسى يا قمر​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يناير 2010)

androw2000 قال:


> *انت متاكد من الكلام دة *
> 
> *وكان اية حصل الشريحة اشتغلت ولا اتحرقت *
> *والتليفون كان كويس ولا باظ*
> ...


* كل شئ تحت السيطرة:t30::t30:*
*لو مش مصدق طبق عملي:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يناير 2010)

Mary Gergees قال:


> *هههههههههههههه​*
> *فكره جامداااا اوووووى يا روكا*
> *وواضح انك مجربه وواثقه فى النتيجه*
> *هههههه*
> ...


* ههههههه*
*نو مش مجربة بس واثقة من النتيجة:t30:*​


----------



## عادل نسيم (16 يناير 2010)

*الي روكا *
*بطل تشرب مقالب وتقولهالنا... وأمتي راح نقولك برافو عرفت اللعبة ؟*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يناير 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> *الي روكا *
> *بطل تشرب مقالب وتقولهالنا... وأمتي راح نقولك برافو عرفت اللعبة ؟*


* ميرسي لمرورك*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 فبراير 2010)

*أنا شايفة إن الشريحة إطبخت

بس ناقصها شوية ملح

عموما شكراااا على الطريقة

ههههههههههههههه ههههههههههه

نبقى نجربها​*


----------



## dodoz (10 فبراير 2010)

*هههههههه*
*مقلب جااامد*
*ميرسى ليييكى*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 فبراير 2010)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *أنا شايفة إن الشريحة إطبخت​*
> 
> *بس ناقصها شوية ملح*​
> *عموما شكراااا على الطريقة*​
> ...


*ههههههههههههههه*
*بصي جربي انتي وانا وراكي علطول:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> *هههههههه*
> 
> *مقلب جااامد*
> 
> *ميرسى ليييكى*​


* هههههههههههههه*
*نورتي*​


----------



## كيرلس2009 (5 مارس 2010)

_ههههههههههههه
فكرة جميلة اوييييييييييييييييييي
هجربها  في اصحابي
_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أبريل 2010)

كيرلس2009 قال:


> _ههههههههههههه_
> 
> _فكرة جميلة اوييييييييييييييييييي_
> _هجربها في اصحابي_​


* ههههههههههههههه*
*جربها وقولي النتيجة:t30:*​


----------



## بحبــــــــــك يا يسوع (1 أبريل 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههه جامـــــــــــــــــده اوى انا صدقت والله


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أبريل 2010)

بحبــــــــــك يا يسوع قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه جامـــــــــــــــــده اوى انا صدقت والله


*اي خدعة:t30:*​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (1 أبريل 2010)

*احنا ممكن تستبدلك انتى ياروكا بدل الشريحه ايه رايك ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أبريل 2010)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> *احنا ممكن تستبدلك انتى ياروكا بدل الشريحه ايه رايك ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


*ههههههههههههههههه تصدقي فكرة وساعتها اقولك الارقام ناطق :t30:*​


----------



## روماني زكريا (2 أبريل 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
لا فكره جميله بس انا مش هعملها علشان متعبه مش اكتر 

شكرا روكا علي تعب محبتك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 أبريل 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> لا فكره جميله بس انا مش هعملها علشان متعبه مش اكتر
> 
> شكرا روكا علي تعب محبتك


* ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي لمرورك*​


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (12 أبريل 2010)

ههههههه
مقلب حلو اووووووى

ربنا يباركك


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (12 أبريل 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه مقلب حلو ياسكرتى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 أبريل 2010)

منال بنت العدرا قال:


> ههههههه
> مقلب حلو اووووووى
> 
> ربنا يباركك


*ميرسي ليكي نورتي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 أبريل 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه مقلب حلو ياسكرتى


* هههههههه*
*ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## مارينا عطية (13 أبريل 2010)

بجد مقلب كويس


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 أبريل 2010)

مارينا عطية قال:


> بجد مقلب كويس


*ميرسي ليكي*
*نورتي*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 أبريل 2010)

هههههههههه 
ماشى 
شكرا على المقلب​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 أبريل 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> هههههههههه
> ماشى
> شكرا على المقلب​


*ههههههههههههه*
*تعيش وتاخد غيرها يا كوكو:fun_lol:*​


----------



## maria123 (18 أبريل 2010)

رح جربها ههههههههه
معقول بس ما عندي ارضي ما تزبط


----------



## happy angel (18 أبريل 2010)

:big29::big29::big29:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أبريل 2010)

maria123 قال:


> رح جربها ههههههههه
> معقول بس ما عندي ارضي ما تزبط


* هههههههههههههههه*
*ماشي يا قمر*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أبريل 2010)

happy angel قال:


> :big29::big29::big29:


* ميرسي مامتي30:*​


----------

